# 2.5 Gallon Tank



## cmathews95 (Jan 4, 2013)

Plant anubias nana petite in between the rocks. sprinkle some smaller crypts throughout. Plant some vals in the back left, maybe java moss on the branch and maybe some ludwigia in the back right. You could get some dwarf chain sword for the background and some marsilea minuata or hydrocyle sp japan for the foreground as a carpet. 
Good Luck!
If you want to use some branch you found you could scrub it, bake it/dry it, soak it and put it in your tank once the tanins leach out.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Can you tell if it's a softwood or a hardwood?

People commonly say that pine sap is bad in the aquarium, others say that pine wood isn't harmful but it rots quickly.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

Yea its relatively softwood. I will be testing the water for a month before i even decide to get shrimp or fish. I did bake it/dry it and it doesnt release any tanins at all right now. Thanks for the plant advice. I really do love anubias plants but i currently am using up all possible petites to finish the foreground for my 29 gallon. I was thinking of maybe some dwarf pennywort or dwarf baby tears. How successful can you be when dosing excel as far as co2 is concerned? I have never tried it and heard mixed things.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

Was able to add the filter today. Its this one 
Azoo Palm Filter









Im using eheim substrat pro and filter floss inside of it. Was thinking of adding another one since it only filters 16gph. Would that be overkill if i add small shrimp?


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

I dont think so, considering i had 100gph+ in my 5.5g shrimp tank.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm currious to hear how you like the filter. I've been looking into these as a possible option on my next tank. I saw some online for around $7! 0.0 I personally have the Deep Blue Biomaxx Nano filter and let me tell you, I'm glad they put a flow regulator on it as it blasts my 2 gallon even at half way open.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

NanoDave said:


> I'm currious to hear how you like the filter. I've been looking into these as a possible option on my next tank. I saw some online for around $7! 0.0 I personally have the Deep Blue Biomaxx Nano filter and let me tell you, I'm glad they put a flow regulator on it as it blasts my 2 gallon even at half way open.


I've got one on my 3 gallon and its great. The flow is adjustable and you can slow it down even more by craming the media compartment full. I never used the stock media and instead went for an AC20 sponge cut in half and AC20 biomax plus a little filter floss. It also came with a prefilter on the intake which is nice. Can't beat it for $7! Pretty quiet as well.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

Well i got plants in the tank along with 3 male guppies. Plant selection consist of small java fern in the back and some variety of anubias mini in between the rocks. Its not petite and I am not sure on the exact name. Also have a small mat of flame moss i would like to spread with time as it grows. Here are the pictures!


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

That is just awesome!


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

Moved things around in the tank. Have plans to completely cover the left region with small anubias in between the rocks and in between the piece of wood. Hope i get fast growth rate with the flame moss so that i am able to spread it all over the foreground soon.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

Got Anubias barteri golden and moved piece of wood.


----------

